
Ask HN: How do I land a good remote developer job? - sanketskasar
I consider myself an average to good web developer with a couple of year&#x27;s experience behind me in variety of languages&#x2F;frameworks.
I am in process to find an unconventional route to working(geared towards becoming a digital nomad to certain extent).
I have come across some opportunities but do not feel confident to apply for those positions despite them being similar to my current work profile.
How do I get my knowledge and confidence to a level that I can easily get such a position?
More importantly, how do I find such opportunities that also pay well and have reasonable amount of freedom?
======
core-questions
Don't be so afraid to apply to jobs even if you think you're not 100% up to
speed. Job descriptions are a wish list, like what some folks write on their
online dating profiles - they'll settle for "less", especially if "less" means
a keen, interested person who is personable and will work hard but doesn't
have every exact skill they asked for.

Honestly, you don't want to work somewhere that isn't okay with a bit of on-
the-job training anyhow. So be brave, and apply, and learn to enjoy quick
rejection because it moves you closer to your goal.

~~~
sanketskasar
Thanks. Any guidance on how to find such remote opportunities?

------
jppope
Aline Lerner did a study on this one... most people hired for positions only
have 50% of the requirements posted. So yea... just apply.

~~~
sanketskasar
Thanks. There's also an issue of finding such opportunities. Any pointers on
that?

